# A miracle?? I don't want to jinx Meow Meow, but here it is...



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Dr. Wen, our holistic vet that practices Traditional Chinese Medicine in combination with Western medicine....yesterday told me that Meow Meow's prognosis is excellent, and that something else would have to get her first, not cancer. 

I seriously was just in complete and utter SHOCK. Everything I've read about splenic mast cell tumor is that the prognosis is grave and that the average survival time is a few weeks to 18 months. When I found out the news, most people told me that I should let her go. 

But fast forward two months, and MM is acting totally healthy, happy, and almost completely back to her old self. She is jumping around, wanting to cuddle, eating like a cute little piglet....Dr. Wen said that she started out with two abdominal growths that were the size of an orange. One has now disappeared, and the other has shrunk down to a very small size.

I almost don't know what to feel or think. For sure I am elated-- I was practically dancing in the office yesterday! But I am surprised at how confident he was. Wouldn't you think a doctor would hedge his statements to be conservative? It seems safer for me to be more scared than over-confident...? I really don't want to jinx anything!!!! 

There are two very special friends here that I will be forever grateful to for introducing me to Dr. Wen at Hamptons Veterinary Hospital. They both had pets with fatal forms of cancer that Dr. Wen put into remission for the rest of their lives with herbs. 

How blessed am I? How blessed is MM? Thank you, Sunnie and Iris! I'm eternally grateful for your friendship and your advice. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW! That is amazing!! Sophia, I am so happy for you!! 

What kind of herbs does Dr Wen use...I mean, how do you give them to Meow Meow? Sprinkle on her food or are they pills? Maybe I can scope out a holistic vet here to help with Isaiah...although in his case, the cancer is in his mouth and has already deteriorated the bone. 

I am so, so happy for you...that is fantastic news!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> WOW! That is amazing!! Sophia, I am so happy for you!!
> 
> What kind of herbs does Dr Wen use...I mean, how do you give them to Meow Meow? Sprinkle on her food or are they pills? Maybe I can scope out a holistic vet here to help with Isaiah...although in his case, the cancer is in his mouth and has already deteriorated the bone.
> 
> I am so, so happy for you...that is fantastic news!!!


Thank you so much! 

How is sweet Isaiah doing? I think Dr. Wen consults with other vets to treat pets also. Maybe you could call him at 631-325-1611, and ask for a referral in your city. I bet he might know a good holistic vet that could help you. I know that pets come from as far as California to see him too....


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sophia, I cannot tell you how happy I am for you and MM!!! This is such GREAT news and the doctor sounds amazing!! Give MM a great big kiss from CeeCee and Rain...........:chili: :heart::chili::heart::chili:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> WOW! That is amazing!! Sophia, I am so happy for you!!
> 
> What kind of herbs does Dr Wen use...I mean, how do you give them to Meow Meow? Sprinkle on her food or are they pills? Maybe I can scope out a holistic vet here to help with Isaiah...although in his case, the cancer is in his mouth and has already deteriorated the bone.
> 
> I am so, so happy for you...that is fantastic news!!!


I mix the herbs and prednisone in her food. I think it's worth a shot to see what Dr. Wen says and if he can refer anyone to you. He is pretty direct. The first time I took MM in, he said there was only 30-40% chance that the herbs would work.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great news!! With so many babies sick on SM right now, it's nice to see a good report for a change. Thanks for posting the update.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wonderful news !! I'm so happy for you both, it's great to hear she is enjoying life again. I was thinking of Meow Meow the other day and hoping she was OK but didn't want to ask. I think I would be afraid to believe him too, but at the same time I would, that's his job to help and he did!

and how is she getting along with the pups, now that she is better ?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sophia, I have goosebumps and tears going on. This is just the best news. Kudos to you for pursuing all forms of medicine to treat Meow Meow. I'm doing a very teary happy dance right now for you and for MM! Wow, this has just made my day so much brighter!! :happy dance:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - no wonder when I asked about Meow Meow in my e-mail the other day, you didn't say anything. You were waiting to hear from the vet!!! What amazing news. That is so fabulous and especially that she's feeling well and eating well. Is she still in NYC or out at EH again? I'm so happy and think that the mixture of Eastern and Western medicine is the true path to wellness.:chili:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I have tears of joy for you!!!!!... and Meow-Meow!! :wub: I think a sense of confidence can be reflected in how Meow Meow is acting...after all that is the bottom line... in how they feel! Will be continuing prayers !!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joining in the dance here in Athens! 
Miracles are nothing to sneeze at!:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow! that is amazing news. I am so happy right now :chili::chili:
:grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sophia, how wonderful:chili: I just can't believe the results. Meow Meow is so very blessed to have such a wonderful mommy.:wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What wonderful news! I'm so happy for you and MeowMeow! I know you must be over the moon. What a prize you have in that vet so close at hand.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Wonderful news, Sophia!! May you and Meow Meow share many more happy, healthy years together!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Great news!! I'm so happy for you and Meow Meow, Sophia! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Super duper happy to read this awesome news -- I am really happy for MM and u :wub: 
Hugs
Kat


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

princessre said:


> Dr. Wen, our holistic vet that practices Traditional Chinese Medicine in combination with Western medicine....yesterday told me that Meow Meow's prognosis is excellent, and that something else would have to get her first, not cancer.
> 
> I seriously was just in complete and utter SHOCK. Everything I've read about splenic mast cell tumor is that the prognosis is grave and that the average survival time is a few weeks to 18 months. When I found out the news, most people told me that I should let her go.
> 
> ...


Such fantatic news.. I take herbs for IC (intersticial cystis) from a holistic doctor I went to see in SF. I was on many many medications and the herbs were the ONLY thing that helped me, with a disease that is stated, no help to be found  

Herbs are very individual.. not one size fits all. That is why it is so important to have a knowledgable doctor/practitioner to guide you. they treat the WHOLE body, not just the issue and no two bodies are alike. 

this is just wonderful news!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sophia that is wonderful news about Meow Meow, i would be dancing for joy too! :chili::chili: May you and Meow Meow have many wonderful years together.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Great news! Sometimes the simplest things are the best. XOXO


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Wow great news Sophia,:biggrin: I am glad that MM is all right. Yes its great that chinese meds worked, its been around for centuries. Good for you for the research that gave you this great outcome...:aktion033::Flowers 2:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Sophia, I cannot tell you how happy I am for you and MM!!! This is such GREAT news and the doctor sounds amazing!! Give MM a great big kiss from CeeCee and Rain...........:chili: :heart::chili::heart::chili:


Dianne, remember you encouraged me not to give up when I first got the news. Thank you so much, my friend.




harrysmom said:


> Great news!! With so many babies sick on SM right now, it's nice to see a good report for a change. Thanks for posting the update.


Thanks so much for your good wishes.




Maglily said:


> Wonderful news !! I'm so happy for you both, it's great to hear she is enjoying life again. I was thinking of Meow Meow the other day and hoping she was OK but didn't want to ask. I think I would be afraid to believe him too, but at the same time I would, that's his job to help and he did!
> 
> and how is she getting along with the pups, now that she is better ?


I'm sorry I didn't update earlier...Thank you for thinking of us. MM lives in another part of the apartment and house from the canines. Casanova tries to play with her too much, and she is not as enamored with him as he is with her. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

This is such amazing news!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Sophia, I have goosebumps and tears going on. This is just the best news. Kudos to you for pursuing all forms of medicine to treat Meow Meow. I'm doing a very teary happy dance right now for you and for MM! Wow, this has just made my day so much brighter!! :happy dance:


Mary, thanks so much. You are such a sweetheart. 



Snowbody said:


> Sophia - no wonder when I asked about Meow Meow in my e-mail the other day, you didn't say anything. You were waiting to hear from the vet!!! What amazing news. That is so fabulous and especially that she's feeling well and eating well. Is she still in NYC or out at EH again? I'm so happy and think that the mixture of Eastern and Western medicine is the true path to wellness.:chili:


Sue, thank you for always checking in with us. MM is part of our traveling zoo now, she is going back and forth as well. I opened the front door for her today just a crack for her to check out her old territory, and she turned tail and plopped back down on her blanket.....I think she has officially been "domesticated" now. :HistericalSmiley:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh I have tears of joy for you!!!!!... and Meow-Meow!! :wub: I think a sense of confidence can be reflected in how Meow Meow is acting...after all that is the bottom line... in how they feel! Will be continuing prayers !!


Thank you so much for your prayers. You are so kind.



edelweiss said:


> Joining in the dance here in Athens!
> Miracles are nothing to sneeze at!:wub:


Thank you for being happy with us! That's so nice.



silverhaven said:


> Oh wow! that is amazing news. I am so happy right now :chili::chili:
> :grouphug:


Thank you, Maureen! Thank you for taking part in our joy!



mary-anderson said:


> Sophia, how wonderful:chili: I just can't believe the results. Meow Meow is so very blessed to have such a wonderful mommy.:wub:


Thanks so much- I'm very blessed to have such a sweet kitty that is a fighter and great healing powers. 



Cosy said:


> What wonderful news! I'm so happy for you and MeowMeow! I know you must be over the moon. What a prize you have in that vet so close at hand.


Brit, thank you very much. I am very lucky. 



lori said:


> Wonderful news, Sophia!! May you and Meow Meow share many more happy, healthy years together!!


Thank you, Lori. That is very sweet of you.



yeagerbum said:


> Great news!! I'm so happy for you and Meow Meow, Sophia! :chili::aktion033:


Thank you!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Katkoota said:


> Super duper happy to read this awesome news -- I am really happy for MM and u :wub:
> Hugs
> Kat


Kat, you are just such a sweetheart. Thank you!



SilkamMaltese said:


> Such fantatic news.. I take herbs for IC (intersticial cystis) from a holistic doctor I went to see in SF. I was on many many medications and the herbs were the ONLY thing that helped me, with a disease that is stated, no help to be found
> 
> Herbs are very individual.. not one size fits all. That is why it is so important to have a knowledgable doctor/practitioner to guide you. they treat the WHOLE body, not just the issue and no two bodies are alike.
> 
> this is just wonderful news!!!!


It's wonderful that you were also helped by herbs! That is just fabulous!




mysugarbears said:


> Sophia that is wonderful news about Meow Meow, i would be dancing for joy too! :chili::chili: May you and Meow Meow have many wonderful years together.


Deb, thank you so much! You are so kind!



Nikki's Mom said:


> Great news! Sometimes the simplest things are the best. XOXO


Suzan, I agree....I really do think it's the herbs because lots of cats with cancer do not fare well with just prednisone alone.



malteseboy22 said:


> Wow great news Sophia,:biggrin: I am glad that MM is all right. Yes its great that chinese meds worked, its been around for centuries. Good for you for the research that gave you this great outcome...:aktion033::Flowers 2:


Thank you, Lynn. It is such a blessing that two very kind SM'ers contacted me about their great experience with this vet. SM is so awesome! 



Orla said:


> This is such amazing news!!!


Thank you, Orla! I really appreciate it!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thatis awesome awesome news !


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

This is wonderful news though I understand why you are a bit hesitant and don't want to jinx anything. I just hope and pray that Meow Meow is well on his way to a full recovery. It's amazing how hollistic medicine works and is close to a miracle, so much so that it's hard to believe its true, but with your care I'm sure what the vet says is true. Kisses to Meow Meow


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

WOW!! That is the best news! I'm so happy for Meow Meow! Usually TCM doctors are conservative in their diagnosis too!! I'm beyond thrilled to hear this!! yay!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

princessre said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> How is sweet Isaiah doing? I think Dr. Wen consults with other vets to treat pets also. Maybe you could call him at 631-325-1611, and ask for a referral in your city. I bet he might know a good holistic vet that could help you. I know that pets come from as far as California to see him too....


Isaiah is better than was expected Sophia, thank you so much for asking about him! He is on prednisone and pain meds daily. I will definitely call Dr. Wen. There is a holistic vet in our area that I've heard a lot about. Dr. Pam Grasso: Ashburn Farm Animal Hospital - Dr. Grasso I think I will take Isaiah there too for sure. Thanks!!



princessre said:


> I mix the herbs and prednisone in her food. I think it's worth a shot to see what Dr. Wen says and if he can refer anyone to you. He is pretty direct. The first time I took MM in, he said there was only 30-40% chance that the herbs would work.


Wow, she eats the herbs and meds in her food with no problems??? I'm impressed! Isaiah will NOT eat his food if I even look at it funny, let alone mix anything in it. I've tried and tried every method of giving him his meds but the only way he can get them now is in liquid form through a syringe. My brother is the only one who could give them since Isaiah is horrible to medicate...but since he's moved out, I've hired a pet nurse who comes by once daily (I know, how lame am I!? cant even medicate my own cat!). Giving him his meds is a huge issue at our house and has caused so much stress...to us and him. But they seem to be helping him for now.


Oh and I wanted to add, that I have been thinking about this miracle ever since you posted today...HOW INCREDIBLE IS IT, such fantastic, fantastic news Sophia. I am ecstatic for you.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

_That is such wonderful news,I am so happy for you and MM.:chili::chili:_


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sophia I want to give you a BIG hug, I believe with all my heart prayer and medicine go together, you know the power of prayer on this forum, I believe God led you to Dr Wen. Give MM loves from me I will continue my prayers


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sophia I want to give you a BIG hug, I believe with all my heart prayer and medicine go together, you know the power of prayer on this forum, I believe God led you to Dr Wen. Give MM loves from me I will continue my prayers


*Oh Paula, you are so right! Thank you so much for your beautiful prayers. And thank you to all our wonderful wonderful friends for continually praying for my Meow Meow. I really do believe that the prayers have helped us so much. Thank you, Paula and all of you who have prayed for and asked about Meow Meow continually. I can't thank you all enough.*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sophia I just keep coming back and reading your thread, I am soooooo happy for you, I tear up thinking about MM


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> thatis awesome awesome news !


Thank you so much!



Johita said:


> This is wonderful news though I understand why you are a bit hesitant and don't want to jinx anything. I just hope and pray that Meow Meow is well on his way to a full recovery. It's amazing how hollistic medicine works and is close to a miracle, so much so that it's hard to believe its true, but with your care I'm sure what the vet says is true. Kisses to Meow Meow


Amazing is right! Thanks for the kisses- I'll pass them along to my kitty cat.



chichi said:


> _That is such wonderful news,I am so happy for you and MM.:chili::chili:_


Thanks for being happy with us- I love the chili's!



iheartbisou said:


> WOW!! That is the best news! I'm so happy for Meow Meow! Usually TCM doctors are conservative in their diagnosis too!! I'm beyond thrilled to hear this!! yay!!!


Andrea, thanks so much! You are always such a rock to me.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Isaiah is better than was expected Sophia, thank you so much for asking about him! He is on prednisone and pain meds daily. I will definitely call Dr. Wen. There is a holistic vet in our area that I've heard a lot about. Dr. Pam Grasso: Ashburn Farm Animal Hospital - Dr. Grasso I think I will take Isaiah there too for sure. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry it's so hard to give Isaiah the medicine. Dr. Wen is shocked also that MM will take the meds in her food (the herbs are sort of stinky too.) 

Don't feel bad about the pet nurse. I really don't think I could medicate my own cat, either. 

In case it is helpful to your holistic vet, Dr. Wen packaged his herbs also under White Crane White Crane Brand Herbal Supplements - Holistic Veterinary Medicine 
I don't think he sells to patients, but I would think that he consults and offers the herbs to other vets. He studied TCM at Beijing University. I hope he and/or someone else can help Isaiah also.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh Sophia, this is such wonderful news!! (knock on wood)
I'm so happy for you and Meow Meow.:heart:
Meow Meow is feeling good and that is all I need to know today...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is amazing news...may you have many years together with Meow Meow.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

That is such wonderful news!!!! Thank God!!!


----------

